# Volunteering & living in Tiaong



## sr230 (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi, 

I have been enjoying browsing through older posts + learning from each of you. 

Just wondering if there are any expats living in or near Tiaong?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm not as far south as you I am located water front property about as far south as you can go on the Laguna lake, Sta Cruz Laguna area.

Never been in your area but I am thinking its a real affordable nice spot.


----------

